# Arbor Snowbaords: Scotty Vine



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty dope when he's switching/jumping rails like that! Of course his one-footy shit is pretty amazing too! Guy rides better with one loose foot than I do on my best day with _both_ feet strapped in! 2:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

1:55 is some really funny shit !!!!


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

TIIITE dude is killin those rails.. 

I know that Wooden feature at Jackson Hole!!! at the 2:01 mark..


----------

